# FREE: 2 saddles and a pair of tyres



## User (28 Aug 2016)




----------



## brucers (28 Aug 2016)

Hi, would you be happy to post the Fizik? I would pay postage costs of course.


----------



## Tommy2 (28 Aug 2016)

If the San Marco is left I would like that for postage cost please?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2016)

nice bit of karma


----------



## Tommy2 (28 Aug 2016)

@biggs682 
??


----------



## musa (28 Aug 2016)

Ahh missed out on the Antares


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2016)

Just noticed this thread and your comments about money.
So.......as favour......if you have any you wish to dispose of you could post it to me.
I will be happy to pay 2nd class postage .
But seriously....it would be good if more people had that attitude.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2016)

Tommy2 said:


> @biggs682
> ??


it was a nice gesture from the op to offer bits foc for postage costs


----------



## Dave7 (26 Sep 2016)

Tommy2 said:


> @biggs682
> ??


Karma as in (hopefully) what goes around comes around or "cast your bread on the waters and it will come back as buttered toast".


----------



## e-rider (29 Sep 2016)

...but in reality, items were given away and then sold on ebay for profit


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> ...but in reality, items were given away and then sold on ebay for profit


Really ?


----------



## Banjo (29 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> ...but in reality, items were given away and then sold on ebay for profit



Any evidence of that?

If not you have called into question the character of the recipients based on what exactly?


----------



## Tommy2 (29 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> ...but in reality, items were given away and then sold on ebay for profit


Yeah get your facts right..... It was Gumtree actually.
Of course I am only joking, as I'm sure you were.
I am actually trying to find a time where I can fit it and try it out properly before I decide to keep it and give away the one I change it for or to pass it on through CC if it doesn't suit.
But thanks for your input all the same


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Sep 2016)

Dave7 said:


> Karma as in (hopefully) what goes around comes around or "cast your bread on the waters and it will come back as buttered toast".


.... and hopefully it has ....


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2016)

What a fantastic gesture @User21629. Those saddles look excellent.


----------



## e-rider (29 Sep 2016)

Banjo said:


> Any evidence of that?
> 
> If not you have called into question the character of the recipients based on what exactly?


it was just a joke - relax


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4439535, member: 21629"]Since childhood I wanted to go to cycling. I used to watch every episode on TV with cyclists. Alas in my family sports were forbidden. We have had old bike Soviet Union made but I was not allowed to take it. My role at home was workpower and nothing else. 

So I will be very happy if that stuff I gave to you will bring lots of joy for your rides. I don;t care about money, it goes out and goes in - the happy mood of thing owner is the best price you can pay for me.[/QUOTE]

Fantastic attitude to life...........


----------

